# Mayor: Customer justified in shooting bank robber 3 times



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayor: Customer justified in shooting bank robber 3 times


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Duh. The mayor seems to be justifying the shooting, based on his assumption that the guy was a very good 'shot,' and was kind-hearted enough to risk his own life by shooting the armed bandit in the arms and leg.

A) I doubt that the shooter was intending to shoot both arms and a leg.
B) The mayor is an idiot.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Duh. The mayor seems to be justifying the shooting, based on his assumption that the guy was a very good 'shot,' and was kind-hearted enough to risk his own life by shooting the armed bandit in the arms and leg.
> 
> A) I doubt that the shooter was intending to shoot both arms and a leg.
> B) The mayor is an idiot.


The shooter must have gone to the shoot to wound classes.

GW


----------

